

YC Founders at Work Wufoo Interview - michaelfairley
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/wufoo-interview-now-online

======
patio11
I agree so much with this that it hurts (slightly paraphrased): "When everyone
at the company does customer support, it changes what kind of programmer you
are and what kind of entrepreneur you are. You don't take customers for
granted anymore. You have a real stake in ensuring the ease of use of your
service and sanding down the rough edges."

There have been more than a few times when I've gotten a new feature
functionally complete but not polished, exhausted myself, and on the cusp of
hitting the deploy button I think "If I show this to folks now, I'm going to
have a full inbox tomorrow morning. Blech. OK, no deploy, come back to it next
week and get it presentable prior to test-launching it."

------
timmorgan
These guys are great. Working with them to build something on their api, I
confirm their customer support is top notch.

Inspired to hear they've done it all without additional funding, and they have
a "nest egg" as Kevin puts it.

Would love to work with a team like that someday.

------
ryoshu
Sort of related, a startup I work(ed) with uses Wufoo and they've had a good
experience. Creating custom, arbitrary forms is something that Wufoo does very
well. The customer service from the tech side has been good as well.

------
rebelvc
Does anyone else thinks he looks like DHH 2.0?

